# Wii virgin - the best games?



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I used to be really into my games consoles when I was younger, but over the last 10 years or so I have had other things to keep me occupied.

However, my children have managed to persuade their Grandparents to buy them a Wii for Christmas...

Now, they will not be playing it all the time, so it will be free for me to play with sometimes 

Does anyone have any recommendations?

My last console was a Nintendo 64 (yes, I am old ) and my favourite games were Mario Kart 64 and Goldeneye.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

If you liked Mario Kart on the n64 then get Mario Kart for the wii.
Other games i like are wii sports/wii sports resort, fifa and call of duty.

I've been playing on my xbox lately so haven't bought any new games in a while so not sure what the latest games are like.


----------

